# Fancy mouse house



## Mouseketeer (May 18, 2013)

Could I keep two female fancy mice in my exp terra nano tank?
I will be spending at least 2 hours a day letting them run in their ball or on my desk supervised.
When they are to big I will buy a bigger tank.
Is there enough room?


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello 
An nano tank wouldn't be appropriate for mice.
It's too small.Mice need much more space to climb,dig,jump and run.
Please don't use a running ball.It can cause massive health problems.The mouse is forced to run and did it because she wants to escape from the ball.
That means permanent stress for the mouse and reduces the lifespam.
There are lots of things you can build of natural materials to create an appropriate playground for your mice.They would love it and could decide on their own if they wanted to play or relax.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I wouldnt use the ball either but I do have wheels in my cages so they can run if they choose ... there are lots of ropes hanging so they can climb and chew


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

I would go with at least a 10 gallon tank, but that's just me.


----------

